# A women's exploration into porn



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

My husband makes references to porn and I have been thinking know this is somthing I think would spice things up. Up till now i have been very hesitant to do this even though i consider myself very liberated on many levels. 

My dirtly little secret is that i used to watch cable stuff years ago and it would get me hot. Sometimes i got myself off durring or after watching it. On some level i think i felt bad about it. Over the past couple years I have learned to enjoy my vibrator (now i have 2) and i even had trouble admitting to my hubby that i really liked it (even though he purchased the second one) and i coyley resisted him using it on me even though he asked repeatedy. He wound up finding it out of the wrapper and pushed me repeadedly to admit that i had used it. I think this made me realize how inhibited i was even though i considered myself somewhat liberated. 

I did some reasearch on porn, women etc. and have attached some posts on the topic that i found interesting/comforting. As i really wanted to "get over it" as i have been thinking that it could really be a turn on for both my hubby and i. First though i realized i have to learn to be "Ok with it" on my own. I read this is ''smart girls guide to porn" and it made sense. 

I have looked online and realized some of the close-ups etc to be not enjoyable. I have also learned that there is allot out there that is geared to women/couples that is OK. I realized alot of my apprehension stemmed from this notion that i "should not" enjoy this sort of thing. I also realized that i was/am in fact wildly arroused by watching it. On one occasion my underwear could have practically been wrung out. The other thing i have noticed is that i find i am as aroused or more aroused the girl with girl scenes. Perhaps, this was part of my apprehension that it make me feel "out of controll" In other instances some of the scenes were a total turn off. Then i realized i could simply fast forward through what i don't like. 

At this point i have not let my H know about my little experiment. the funny thing is I am sure he will not want to argue if i say. Hey honey you want to watch some porn together... I think on some level i am concerned about: 

1)How i may stack up to the women on the screen. That is perhaps i will feel self-conscious about my body relative to those of the women on screen

2)How insanely aroused i may become. 

3)Will he look at me differently if i admitt that I like the girl only stuff. 

Any help from the ladies would be appriciative. 

Regardless of how you feel about porn the attached links i found enlightening. 

Please refrain from moral comments or comments about it being addictive....I am and adult and not concerned about it. 


Do women like porn as much as men? – The Chart - CNN.com Blogs

Ghana News :: Do women like porn as much as men? ::: Breaking News | News in Ghana | ladiescorner

Quality Adult Films for Women - Oprah.com

Lisa Ling Reports on Adult Films, Porn and Erotica - Oprah.com

Excerpt from The Smart Girl's Guide to Porn - Part 1 - Oprah.com


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

1)How i may stack up to the women on the screen. That is perhaps i will feel self-conscious about my body relative to those of the women on screen
As a man let me tell you to totally forget about this worry.All women seem to have it regarding their men watching porn but I`ve never heard a man compare his wife to a porn star nor have I even done it, in bed or out of bed. The concern sounded strange to me when I first heard it even though in hindsight I can see how it is an obvious worry.


2)How insanely aroused i may become. 
Don`t know why this would be a worry.Insanely aroused is my prefered condition for my wife 


3)Will he look at me differently if i admitt that I like the girl only stuff. 
The only problem I see with this (Unless he is homophobic at all) is that you let him know the porn is "just" fantasy for you. That you have no desire to bring any girl/girl scene to reality.Unless of course you do, that` s whole different ballgame but not necessarily bad.

By the way thanks for the links, my wife will appreciate them.


----------



## blondebombshell (May 2, 2011)

1)How i may stack up to the women on the screen. That is perhaps i will feel self-conscious about my body relative to those of the women on screen

I don't think your husband will compare you to the women on porn. My best advice for that will be to relax and enjoy the moment, think about the acts that they are performing and not really at the appearance of the person.

2)How insanely aroused i may become.
That happens to me even if I watch old 80s porn. There's something about watching people have sex that drives me crazy. I am sure your husband will not complain about having an insanely aroused wife.

3)Will he look at me differently if i admitt that I like the girl only stuff. 

He shouldn't. 



Good luck and have fun!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> 1)How i may stack up to the women on the screen. That is perhaps i will feel self-conscious about my body relative to those of the women on screen
> 
> 2)How insanely aroused i may become.
> 
> 3)Will he look at me differently if i admitt that I like the girl only stuff.


First I'll admit I suggested my H and I watch porn together as a stimulant. I'm trying to break down inhibitions between us. This doesn't mean I'm not hesitant about it and like most women, have physical insecurities too but here's my 2 cents. Hope it helps.

1) Confidence is sexy. This is key. Your H will no doubt be loving you getting freaky, not judging/comparing your body. And maybe this is a woman's answer but there's so many different types of physical beauty, who's to say one is 'better' than the other. I hope this is about you two having fun and connecting. When I watch porn solo, what turns me on isn't even something I'd necessarily want in reality. So there's that aspect too.

2) Make sure you have a baby sitter?

3) He might but imo wouldn't you want your H to really know you, your desires, and what turns you on? How would you feel if he admitted something that turned him on that you might not expect?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

First of all, my hat is off to you for being secure enough on your relationship and your own sexuality to see porn for what it is: a sexy form of entertainment.

As to your questions/concerns:

1. Like others have said, I've never made such comparisons, and I'm unaware of any men who have a realistic view of porn who have done so, either. But then, despite my celebrity crush on her, I don't watch How I Met Your Mother, the American Pie movies or repeats of Buffy the Vampire Slayer and compare my wife to Alyson Hannigan, either. One's a harmless, unrealistic daydream, while the other is the woman who rocks my world.

2. So...porn having it's desired effect for the two of you would be a problem because...? ;-)

3. If he thinks any differently of you, I'd hope/predict it's in a positive way. My wife prefers all-girl porn as well. Granted, she's admitted to a touch of bi-curiosity, but, at the end of the day, she just finds the female form in its entirety to be more visually appealing than the male form.

So...have fun. Enjoy it. And, if it ends up being uncomfortable and you stop, then..well...there's nothing wrong with that, either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for your insight and candor. These responses seem very genuine and thoughtful. 

On many levels sharing this site has opened my eyes to so many things. 

Thanks again to the contributors, creators and moderators of this site.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MarriedWithKids1 - I didn't start watching porn till I was 42 yrs old, and for me & my husband -it has been a *blessing*. We never talked about sex, we never read about sex, we did it in the dark, under the covers , only 2 positions for over 19 yrs of our marraige, I used to think oral sex was "dirty", how could a guy want to do that! I was never comfortable going there on him. I REALLY had some mental hang ups about being a "good girL". 

I associated much of what you see in porn as "too wild" for a conservative couple to engage in. What a waste of many good years of our marraige. Getting out some porn has spiced the living daylights out of me!! It was about time I learned some things! My husband never thought he would see such a day come. He is HAPPY to watch it with me.

As one time I used to tape scriptures on his desktop when I caught him looking at some "very soft" porn on the net. He always enjoyed Playboy women solo shots, still does. Always will. 

If you are coming from a very moral or religious background, you are going to struggle with some "guilt" looking - no way to get around this, and if you share you like it, likely you will get some slack for that too. But hey, it is between you & your husband. No one else. Do what works for you. Many of us consider it a spicing. I like to watch senerios and act them out. 

I used to be religious and much too prudest at one time, now I am on completely on the other side of this spectrum. 

Inhibitions, I can't believe I used to be THAT woman, I have virutally none now, not with my husband. 

If you have a gracious loving husband who always gives you lots of time, attention & lavishes the affection, this worry about being compared, this is a non-worry. He will be happy his wife is sexually open and adventurous- which causes many good things -like more creativity in the bedroom, more openness to share fantasies, all of it. What most men want ! Enjoy.


----------



## reader27 (Apr 26, 2011)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> The other thing i have noticed is that i find i am as aroused or more aroused the girl with girl scenes.


That's actually pretty normal. There were some scientists who did a study of what type of porn women were aroused by (measuring arousal via genital blood flow). They found that most of the women were aroused by both males and females. The "strait" women were aroused by lesbian scenes and the "lesbian" women were aroused by scenes involving gay men. Basically, the women were all bisexual even if many of them didn't want to admit it. The women were also aroused by scenes of monkeys having sex, though most of them claimed they weren't. 

Men that were shown the same pornographic films reacted differently. Straight men were only aroused by women and gay men were only aroused by men. In general, the men showed much less reaction to the monkeys than the women did.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

reader27 said:


> That's actually pretty normal. There were some scientists who did a study of what type of porn women were aroused by (measuring arousal via genital blood flow). They found that most of the women were aroused by both males and females. The "strait" women were aroused by lesbian scenes and the "lesbian" women were aroused by scenes involving gay men. Basically, the women were all bisexual even if many of them didn't want to admit it. The women were also aroused by scenes of monkeys having sex, though most of them claimed they weren't.
> 
> Men that were shown the same pornographic films reacted differently. Straight men were only aroused by women and gay men were only aroused by men. In general, the men showed much less reaction to the monkeys than the women did.


that must be where the trem HOT MONKEY SEX comes from!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

tacoma said:


> 1)How i may stack up to the women on the screen. That is perhaps i will feel self-conscious about my body relative to those of the women on screen
> As a man let me tell you to totally forget about this worry.All women seem to have it regarding their men watching porn but I`ve never heard a man compare his wife to a porn star nor have I even done it, in bed or out of bed. The concern sounded strange to me when I first heard it even though in hindsight I can see how it is an obvious worry.
> 
> Thanks for you feedback. I am not thinking that my husband will want to fantasize or want to be with the female stars in any phyisical sense it is just that, i guess I am concerned that MY self-conscousness will make ME feel inadequate. I guess i am trying to prepare myself for this. I agree that part of his arrousal will come from the acts being performed but, because i know he also likes to view "solo' females as other men apparently enjoy too i have to realisticly undersand and accept the fact that he is and will continue to be aroused by them. I guess it is one thing to KNOW it intillectually it is yet another to firsthand whitness his arousal from another women. I know this is unrational but, I guess i can't help it. Perhaps i need to work on my confidence in the regard.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Studies do show that porn makes sex worse not better for a lot of people, and that men even subconsciously compare their wives to the women they watch.

How Porn Is Affecting the Libido of the American Male -- New York Magazine
Heres just one interesting article.

I happen to believe that couples should focus on each other, and that porn does nothing good for sex. Porn is the junk food of sexual experiences.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Syrum said:


> Studies do show that porn makes sex worse not better for a lot of people, and that men even subconsciously compare their wives to the women they watch.
> 
> How Porn Is Affecting the Libido of the American Male -- New York Magazine
> Heres just one interesting article.
> ...


everybody like junk food.
moderation is key


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> everybody like junk food.
> moderation is key


There are many other reasons why porn is bad. The least of all it harms women and treats women as commodities rather then people.

Here is an interesting series.

Your Brain On Porn Series | Your Brain On Porn


----------



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

interesting. My H who is a cheater, was recently caught on porn/forum sites again. This is where his EA started. The EA/PA continued on match-up sites. Personally Porn is not good in our relationship. He claims he just enjoys looking. Doesn't subscribe and we have many movies to watch, and when I asked Ok instead of being online looking at that, how about you watch the movies with me. BLOW ME AWAY he says no, you said you didn't like watching them. What? When did I say that. 

I believe porn in any form is not a good thing to have as a stimulation. just my opinion but If you have to have porn to be turned on, it isn't the right way.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

porn that is degrading to woman and thats abuses or harms in any way is wrong.

I agree with that.

But I believe that there are some porn made for couples by men and women that do not fit this catagory and am fine with vewing it as long as both are comfortable with it.

Better Sex - Bettersex.com brings Adult Sex Education, Techniques, Tips & Sex Toys has some instructional videos that help people weed through some problems with inhibition and how to keep your sex life vibrant as you age and bodys change.

But I understand everybody draws the line as to whats excaptable and whats not.

I'd like to see a study on your brain on romance novels.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't read romance novels, but if you watch my link you will understand why they are in no way as addictive or as bad as porn for the brain.

Moreover no one is exploited in them.

I do think those instructional videos are better then porn, however people are armed with unlimited imaginations, and the ability to share rich fantasies with one another. They should be able to do this and explore each other without being told what to find sexually exciting. If couples discovered what they really liked for themselves I believe they would be more emotionally and sexually full filled. 

If couples have trouble being open and honest and sharing intimately they should seek counseling.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

seek counseling,

1) both parties have to be up for it.
2)just from the stories on here there dosn't seem to be a high sucess rate with counseling.


In a perfect world .......If couples discovered what they really liked themselves.but as you know we don't live in a perfect world.

romance novels are porn to women.and can give unrelistic expectations on what real romance is.Just like porn can do the same as to what real married sex is.

JMHO


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually expecting a man to treat you well, and be thoughtful should be comman place. 

Expecting a woman to juggle monkies and be wet 24 hrs a day while doing DP and deep throating, during an orgy filled with other women, who are barely out of the teen years and have had multiple plastic surgeries is not reasonable. 

Seems like a straw man to me.

While I think most romance novels aren't realistic nor healthy, the behaviours set in them are far more realistic then the ones in pornography, plus no one is harmed while the author writes them.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey folks, the OP clearly stated she didn't want this thread turned into an argument...let's respect her request, okay?



marriedwithkids1 said:


> Please refrain from moral comments or comments about it being addictive....I am and adult and not concerned about it.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

syrum, 

I agree with the following:

1)That we sould be treated properly and with respect and admiration from our H. None of us should stand for anything else. 
2) I also agree that Porn, like food, alcohal, prescription drugs and other things can be harmful and addicting. 
3) I also can see where some correlation can be had between cheaters and porn users as both activities may be be interesting to the same kid of people. I don't subscribe to the notion that porn leads to cheating or violence. 
4) I also agree with you that SOME porn depict women with a certain degree of degradation. That is inarguable. Some does not. 

I think that comments regarding porn's degredation of women can be considered a moral issue. I think its nature of being addictive is well known. 

Metaphorically, I have asked people about how i can enjoy a bottle of wine, what food it goes with etc. I am not asking about the health risks, addictive nature etc. of drinking. 

I think there are plenty of good arguments on each side of the porn issue that have been covered by other threads or could be covered by new threads. Respecfully, it would be great to keep the responses relavant to my initial post. I try best as i can to not sidetrack the essents of another's post. I hope you will all reciprocate.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

"Please refrain from moral comments or comments about it being addictive....I am and adult and not concerned about it."

This isn't a moral comment, just know that anyone can become addicted at any point no one is free of that. And you're probably aware of that, but just sayin'.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Trey, 

Your point while redundant and unrequested does make a good point and needs to be addressed on another thread. I believe additictions (booze, porn, food, sex, drugs, adrenaline) cause allot of problems in life and relationships. 

I also believe that many people resort to porn because it is easier or more convenient then working out the issues with your partner. I hope that my exploration will bring my H and I closer, like we are sharing something. Since we both are aroused by this, why not try and make it something that we can experience together.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

OK so a few nights ago after some wine I asked my H if he would be interested in checking out some porn togethrer. I could tell it took him off guard. He paused, and smirked as if i had asked a cat if wanted a mouse. He seemed excited to do it and looked at me strange (in a good way) that i suggested it. I noticed since then he has been overly attentive to me. He is normally very sweet and thoughtful but, now on a new level. I guess he is trying to show his appreciation of my willingness to be more open. Who would have thought. Goes to show you...young, married, single...they all think with their lower parts....LOL. I will try not to "work it" but, man....it is tempting...am i evil? I don't want to be one of those ladies that uses sex as leverage or bribery but...

Since we have young children we will have to work out the details as we don't have a tv in the bedroom and wouldn't want the kids to walk in on us watching it in our living room. Not sure how to handle. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ladypomegranate (May 15, 2011)

I think that porn could spice things up in a relationship if you both wanted it. I think on the part of my husband and myself, we'd just end up making fun of the people instead of getting into the fantasy. 

Really, as long as you both want to do it and like it, then any sexual act between partners is a go. It's nice to be able to experiment in a relationship and try new things. And if you don't like the experience, then strike it off the menu. 

Good luck!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> OK so a few nights ago after some wine I asked my H if he would be interested in checking out some porn togethrer. I could tell it took him off guard. He paused, and smirked as if i had asked a cat if wanted a mouse. He seemed excited to do it and looked at me strange (in a good way) that i suggested it. I noticed since then he has been overly attentive to me. He is normally very sweet and thoughtful but, now on a new level. I guess he is trying to show his appreciation of my willingness to be more open. Who would have thought. Goes to show you...young, married, single...they all think with their lower parts....LOL. I will try not to "work it" but, man....it is tempting...am i evil? I don't want to be one of those ladies that uses sex as leverage or bribery but...
> 
> Since we have young children we will have to work out the details as we don't have a tv in the bedroom and wouldn't want the kids to walk in on us watching it in our living room. Not sure how to handle. Will keep you posted.


your just awsome..............pushing your comfort zone for your husband.

you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

would love to hear to out come.

remember to just keep it play full and open minded


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> 1)How i may stack up to the women on the screen. That is perhaps i will feel self-conscious about my body relative to those of the women on screen
> 
> 2)How insanely aroused i may become.
> 
> 3)Will he look at me differently if i admitt that I like the girl only stuff.


1. This won't be an issue unless you have bad self esteem to begin with. Seriously, how mant of our husbands "stack up" to the men in porn? Eh, not too many, IMO.

2.Arousal is harmless, though it may be annoying if you can't do anything about it. You have two hands, or get yourself a vibrator if you don't already have one. If you are too shy to shop at the porn store, buy one online or just get one of the "personal massagers" sold at every Walmart & Walgreens in the country.

3.Yes, he just might. My husband doesn't know I visit lesbian porn sites (They're sooo much better than the "fake" lesbian porn made for straight guys. Send me a PM if you want a couple of my fav sites.). I don't advise you mention this until you suss out if he is turned on or off by you watching girl-girl porn. 

I don't tell my husband because, as long as we aren't watching anything illegal, I think we should be able to have our own secret fantasies. For example, he like vids of super hairy women and I am not hairy at all. I accidently found out years ago he likes the hairy vids, but I'm not threatened by the fact that he is so turned on by these women. He comes home to me every night, hairy or not. 

I think if you feel comfortable exploring porn you should go for it. If you are worried you will feel guilty try watching something racy on cable TV first to help you figure out how far you want to take it. 

Unless your attraction to lesbian porn is interfering with or replacing your sex life with your husband I believe it is fine for you to explore.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cara, Why...i ask do youi feel inclined to hide this?

I know for a fact that H is aroused by me being aroused by women. He has tried confirm that i am. I deny or admit it on occasion. Indicative of feeling guilt about it. I am still trying to self-analyze the reservations i feel in this regard. Why is it that I still feel some aprehensions about sharing these things with the man who has seen me at my worst? 

The double standard is really messed up. Guys can laugh about porn and Jerking off without shame, embarrasment or guilt. I guess catholic school sill has its effect on me. My parents were liberal and not prudish yet still......

I have gotten to the point where i have been able to accept, admit that i find watching people interesting and arousing. I have also felt the same about the benefits of self--gratification with toys. Yet I still feel "dirty" I seems a little unfair/unreasonable that I feel this way. 

It is funny because I think i am better on this topic then some women because i grew up knowing my brother and father had a stash of porn (and still do-being happily married) so i have not developed the notion that other women have on this site that looking at porn is indicative of something "missing" or that you are not enought that they "need that". I have actually applied the double standard here. IE it is somehow ok/normal for a man to like it but, somehow dirty for me to enjoy. 

I know I am not alone....


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks all for your comments and suggestions and enduring my long posts. 

I am still struggling with this. I have watched some cable softcore stuff while alone. After watching for 15 minutes i become very sensitive...i can O from a stiff breaze LOL....

I am still conflicted and perhaps it is catholic guilt...I thought my hinting would get my H off the dime but, i think he knows i am a little insecure. 

I am wondering how to find the right stuff. I don't want scenes of men shooting in women's faces.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

What do you want scenes of? Personally I find softcore stuff like skinemax very unfulfilling. I was actually surprised that my wife was more receptive to hard core with roll playing than she was the cable tv stuff. I think she was surprised too. 

Anyway watching late night cable with her is just awkward. She doesn't get turned on and it feels weird so I don't either.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> porn that is degrading to woman and thats abuses or harms in any way is wrong.
> 
> I agree with that.
> 
> ...


My brain on romance novels would probably turn into paste and leak out my ear. I'd get more arousal from burning the book and dance around the fire naked.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

abitlost said:


> but when I found porn with hot men properly pleasing women


I'm intrigued by this idea of "properly pleasing women". I wonder what that means exactly. I think I please my wife, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it properly. Actually I think she rather enjoys when I'm improper.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm intrigued by this idea of "properly pleasing women". I wonder what that means exactly. I think I please my wife, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it properly. Actually I think she rather enjoys when I'm improper.


I just meant that there's more concentration on the woman being pleased rather than half a hour of a teen being throat f***** lol
In porn alot of the time when a girl is given oral it's 5 mins of intense stimulation to the clitoris which I know would desensitize me and I wouldn't get pleasure from it so I don't get off watching it.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

H and I watch porn together. When I met him I knew he liked looking at it and I started to as well. I found it very arousing, but also found watching him get aroused by it really turned me on.
I am not a very confident woman and I don't physically compare with the women in porn. But i have no problem with him watching and dont believe he makes comparisons. I sometimes send him a pic of a woman with the body type I know he likes.
I see porn as a fun and effective visual stimulant for both of us and no way related to real life.
You can't take personally his arousal by looking at pics of women in porn, any more than he should take personally whatever arouses you. 
Porn is what it is, a great visual 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

To the OP:

Just to give you a different perspective, I do NOT have any desire to watch porn with my wife. And I am not in a marriage where my wife needs to "allow" me to do anything; I watch as much, or as little, porn as I chose, and with no consequences whatsoever from my wife.

Now here's the rub. My wife was never into masturbation and porn usage before. I actually use to encourage her to masturbate. Well during a particularly high libido time last year, she was hot all the time, but was doing a lot of traveling for work. So she got into watching porn on her iphone while on the road (unbeknownst to me).

Now you'd think this would just send me over the moon, right? Well it actually didn't, which surprised me. It took me back a bit because she'd been so adamant about not wanting to engage for so long that it really off put me at first. I didn't realize how attached I'd become to her sexual activity being centered solely around me. I got over it. Besides it was stupid because she barely watches it, and never instead of being with me..

But then she wanted to start watching it together, wanted me to share some of my favorite clips with her, and I was NOT interested at all. Still am not. Again didn't realize this before she asked, but that's when I realized that porn was my "guy thing" to do. It involved me, myself, and I, and was about release and enjoyment totally separate from our sex life. I'd talk to two of my best friends about porn, and pass clips along to them, but didn't have any desire to include my wife in that. It just felt like a boy's thing for me.

I also realized that, in my heart of hearts, I just did not want to think of my wife exposed to, and reveling in, that smut. I can't stop her from doing it by herself, but something inside of me does not want to think of her as getting off on the same crap I do. Double standard, I know, but just being honest here. I think of my wife in more "pure" standards when it comes to these things, right or wrong.

So at the end of the day I personally don't want porn infiltrating our sexual encounters together. If that ever changes, I am thankful I'm with a free, open, amazing woman who is comfortable with exploration. But as of now, there is a no-porn-in-the-champagne-room sign hanging over my marriage.


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

PORN.......love watching it with my hubby or as of late without him.....his loss.....I always like to figure out if the woman have real or fake boobs....I get turned on extremely but that is all good right!!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

The girl only stuff turns me on but I really tend to only look at one of them, or picture a man there too. I think if done well I can get turned on by watching two men too but that doesn't mean I want to be a gay man or have sex with two men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> 1)How i may stack up to the women on the screen. That is perhaps i will feel self-conscious about my body relative to those of the women on screen
> 
> If he would think this way during porn then he would think this way watching regular movies as well. Porn is just "sexual" entertainment. Try not to think too much into it.
> 
> ...


----------

